# Modification of a Drum Air Fryer into an Artisan-controlled Coffee Roaster



## YokuSan (Jan 24, 2021)

Dear CFUK members,

This is a post which I have already posted on Home-Barista.com. There has not been much interest on the US site for this Mod, maybe because this type of air Fryer is not available. Maybe this is of interest for some of you. I think the Klarstein Vitair can be purchased in GB.

"I invested a lot of time and effort in the last few weeks to film a video tutorial showing in detail the modification of an inexpensive Air Fryer with a drum into an Artisan-controlled Coffee roaster. I filmed this in german as it was for the mostly german community of kaffee-netz.de (unfortunately some members have problems with english language). However, I tried to automatically generate some english subtitles, so english users might be able to follow the tutorial. Also, the sketch using an Arduino to simulate a TC4 modul for temperature reading combined with the ability to control the duty of an AC-powered heating lamp/element might be helpful for some projects here.

Here are the features of the roaster (I call it "BilloJoe"):

* Motor with 50rpm with enough torque for 250 grams of green beans (fits inside the Air Fryer without modification)

* Installation of shovels to ensure even roasting

* Modification of the drum axes to allow insertion of a thermocouple

* 1mm K-type Thermocouple 15cm goes through axis and detects temperature in the bean mass

* Arduino Nano with Thermocouple Module MAX6675, Bluetooth Module HC-05 and AC Light Dimmer Module (RobotDyn) on a small breadboard fits inside the Air Fryer/Roaster without modification below the motor, powered by 5V directly from the roaster circuits

* Control of the TRIAC on the PCB of the Air Fryer through the TRIAC of the RobotDyn Module

* Reading of Bean Temperature und Control of Heating Power via Artisan Roasting Software on Laptop (connected via Bluetooth with the roaster)

Here is the video (all links, files and a complete shopping list are in the Youtube video description):






And here is an exemplary profile from Artisan of a roast of 250 grams of Honduras green beans:

  

I would be happy if someone finds the time and to build another "BilloJoe". I am really convinced of its potential and I find that the resulting coffee has been fantastic.

I am aware that it seems to be difficult to purchase that specific Air Fryer (Klarstein Vitair Turbo) outside the European Union. However, I think that this modification might be possible also with similar Air Fryer that contain a rotating drum and a halogen heating lamp.

Happy modding and regards from Cologne (Germany),

Johannes


----------



## YokuSan (Jan 24, 2021)

https://www.klarstein.co.uk/Kitchen-appliances/Air-fryers/VirAir-Turbo-Hot-Air-Fryer-Grilling-and-baking-1400W-Green-White-Green.html?listtype=search&searchparam=vitair

This is the Air Fryer I used. It can be bought in GB.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@YokuSan Hi, thanks for the links and welcome to the forum...i watched the 3hr video last night with interest...for the price and as an experiment this is brilliant 😎


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum ..nice work.


----------



## mystik (Jan 30, 2021)

I was just thinking about this idea after watching the Sandbox Smart R1 roaster. Great video & project

Last year Lidl was selling an airfryer similar to the one below for £80, so worth keeping an eye out. It comes with a rotating basket, so I'm guessing it can also be hacked.

Pro Breeze 12L Air Fryer Oven 1800W with Rotisserie, Dehydrator, Digital Display, Timer, 12 Pre-Set Modes and Fully Adjustable Temperature Control for Healthy Oil Free & Low-Fat Cooking: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

I've already converted a mini oven into a reflow oven for my PCBs, this project is a tempting next project


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@mystik Good call but the one in the Amazon link ☝above *doesn't have a drum* like the one in the OP's ...for the dicking about sourcing and then (possibly) modifying the drum to fit the Amazon one it may be just as easy (and not much extra cost) to get the one the OP is suggesting....your choice though; good luck either way :classic_smile:


----------



## mystik (Jan 30, 2021)

Sorry didn't look carefully, the Lidl one came with a drum ( I know because I have one). But you are right no point buying the one in the link I provided without a drum.


----------



## YokuSan (Jan 24, 2021)

You could try to open the case and take a picture of the PCB and post it. There's a good chance that it is the same as in the Klarstein. Then you could do the same mod with your air Fryer.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

mystik said:


> ...Sorry didn't look carefully...


 No apology necessary...as soon as i saw the "*shelves*" i realised you'd made an error.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@YokuSan Hi, i don't think the PCB that @mystikis referring to is the PCB that's inside his fryer; i think he's saying that he uses a "mini-oven" as a PCB reflow-oven (to melt solder) 😎


----------



## YokuSan (Jan 24, 2021)

Rincewind said:


> @YokuSan Hi, i don't think the PCB that @mystikis referring to is the PCB that's inside his fryer; i think he's saying that he uses a "mini-oven" as a PCB reflow-oven (to melt solder) 😎


 Yes, I know. But still, if you buy a generic air-fryer with halogen heating lamp with drum the chances might be good that you have a similar PCB that allows you to use the same mod which I did. Just wanted to add this.


----------

